# Fish dying since starting EI...Coincidence?



## Bertie (2 Aug 2013)

Hi,
I started EI ferts yesterday and this evening I appear to have 1 dwarf rainbow and 1 tiger barb in serious trouble.
The tiger barb is shimmering badly and the dwarf rainbow is just fighting to stay upright and is being thrown about in the current. Also my other fish are displaying unusually aggressive behaviour.
Is this just a coincidence or is it likely to be .associated with the start of EI?


----------



## squid102 (2 Aug 2013)

If dosed correctly it shouldn't be the EI. What size tank and how much have you dosed?


----------



## Bertie (2 Aug 2013)

180 Litre and dosed 40ml Macro on Thurs and 40ml Trace today mixed as per instructions.


----------



## squid102 (2 Aug 2013)

You measured using proper measuring spoons? And you levelled them flat, not heaped? The 180l is the total volume of water in the tank and filter? If the tank and filter's physical volume is 180l remember to subtract the volume of any hardscape. 

You were having problems with the co2 last weekend. How's that going now?


----------



## Bertie (3 Aug 2013)

Used proper spoons and levelled, and I treat the tank as 180Litre as it is impossible to estimate hardware,substrate,plants etc accurately, and as long as I am consistent then I have always found it ok. CO2 is working fine and all other fauna is ok just the loss of the two fish and all behaving normally this am.


----------



## John S (3 Aug 2013)

Just an unfortunate coincidence or something else going on. It won't be EI related. As everything in EI is estimated you're right to treat your tank as 180L.


----------



## DTL (3 Aug 2013)

Depends on the concentration you mixed to.
Using the instructions here, you would be over dosing

James' Planted Tank - Estimative Index Explained

IMHO it's better to weigh out your ferts. Small digital scales are as cheap as chips on line. e.g.  Digital Pocket Mini Gold Weighing Scales 0.1g -1kg UK | eBay


----------



## Bertie (3 Aug 2013)

I measured according to the instructions from the supplier....one of our sponsors...but I am brand new to EI....all fish are ok today...I will keep a close eye on everything and see how it goes.


----------



## niru (3 Aug 2013)

Bertie said:


> I measured according to the instructions from the supplier....one of our sponsors...but I am brand new to EI....all fish are ok today...I will keep a close eye on everything and see how it goes.




Hi

Just check for any impurities in your EI powders... ask the supplier..


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oldbloke (3 Aug 2013)

Bertie, I'm completely new to all this, but I went down the EI route a few weeks ago and have had no problems at all. I don't weigh the stuff out or anything, nor do I measure it in to the mill.

May be some other problem?


----------



## Bertie (4 Aug 2013)

Yes, I have come to the conclusion that something else happened. 
The day before, I did my 50% water change. The day it happened, I was out all day and I left the lights off and the co2 off, as the FE was almost empty and did not wish the co2 to run out whilst the lights were on  so as not to encourage any algae.
I also have one aggressive Tiger Barb,which may have had a hand in it. I feel that one of these actions must be the cause but I will never know. All the other fish at the moment appear fine.


----------



## DrRob (4 Aug 2013)

Is your water particularly soft? A sudden change in regime could have represented quite a percentage change I suppose.


----------



## Bertie (4 Aug 2013)

Hi Rob,
No we are in a very hard water area..(Hertfordshire)


----------



## GHNelson (4 Aug 2013)

Hi Bertie
I would recommend you change 25% water twice a week.
hoggie


----------



## GHNelson (4 Aug 2013)

How long have you had the fish?
What size are they?
Did you have fish deaths?
hoggie


----------



## Bertie (4 Aug 2013)

I had to put the two to sleep (using clove oil) and I have had those fish for well over 6 months. My water changes are 10% - 15% daily and 50% on one day a week. I have been using this water change regime for quite some time now.
The fish were still growing but I would say both were the runts of the pack.


----------



## GHNelson (4 Aug 2013)

Its a bit of a mystery...Bertie.
I live in Hemel Hempstead.
I experienced this fish behavior after a large water change a few years back.
I wasn't dosing fertilizers at the time.
I had large Tiger barbs at the time and a few started losing swim bladder control...spinning/jerking...as you described.
I didn't lose any....and the fish recovered after about 8 hours.
Therefore I keep vigilant when i do more than 50% water changes if i have larger fish in the aquarium like Tiger/Moss barbs...also i usually perform them over a couple of hours.
hoggie


----------



## Bertie (4 Aug 2013)

Hi hoggie...yes it is strange and interesting to hear that you are in Hemel...I am in Chiswell Green...not too far from you. I do have one particularly nasty tempered Tiger Barb and am wondering whether (whilst I was out for the day) he had something to do with it?


----------



## GHNelson (4 Aug 2013)

Wouldn't have thought so.
How many Tigers have you got?
hoggie


----------



## Bertie (4 Aug 2013)

I have seven now. Four albino and three black. The wife wanted some green ones but I think I have enough Tigers at the moment. I have a mix of Tiger Barbs and Rainbows.


----------



## GHNelson (4 Aug 2013)

Nice.....Tiger barbs are ferocious eater so i tend to give them something to eat every couple of hours.....when im at home.
This helps to curb aggression a tad if you have a rogue barb.
hoggie


----------



## Bertie (4 Aug 2013)

thanks hoggie I will bear that in mind....at the moment they get fed twice a day with an occasional treat of  bloodworm or daphnia.


----------



## GHNelson (4 Aug 2013)

You could reduce the amount and feed them more frequently.
hoggie


----------



## Gary Nelson (4 Aug 2013)

Also remember these higher temperatures we have had are not the best for conditions too.


----------



## Bertie (4 Aug 2013)

yes it is a struggle temp wise....that is another thing on that particular day my water temp was still 29c when I got up at 4am!! that of course could be another reason.I do have a few water bottles in the freezer for when the temp gets really excessive.


----------

